# Heli Pack w/ Camelbak?



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

I have the heli-pack and I took the camelback thing out of a different burton pack and just stuck it in there...the tube is a little long but it still fits. The mouthpiece on mine is straight, not like the actual Camelback so im not sure if it will fit but I think it will. If not you could always just zip it as closed as possible and have the mouthpiece sticking out a little bit...


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, it'll fit. I have the same Camelbak fitting with my Dakine Heli Pro DLX.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

ok, thanks for the replies.



> Yeah, it'll fit. I have the same Camelbak fitting with my Dakine Heli Pro DLX.


Is it the 100 oz reservoir?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> Question:
> Does anyone have a Dakine pack with a Camelbak reservoir?
> I plan on getting a Dakine Heli Pack 11L. It's compatible with a Hydrapak water reservoir, which Dakine sells for their packs.
> They're not very durable though, so if I get a Camelbak reservoir it will be much more likely to hold up if I fall on my back.
> ...


Just FWIW, I much prefer my Hydrapak set-up over my Camelbak.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Just FWIW, I much prefer my Hydrapak set-up over my Camelbak.


That's fine, but for about the same price I can get a much stronger reservoir. The thing I personally don't like about the Hydrapack reservoir is the seal on top, which is prone to release easily with too much pressure on the reservoir.

Check out the videos here, in which this guy tests the main reservoir from each brand fr durability.
http://militarytimes.com/blogs/gearscout/2011/01/13/we-put-8-hydration-systems-through-the-grinder/

Unfortunately, the Hydrapack did the worst in the test.:sad: It just burst open the second he dropped the first bag on it.
I'm worried that the same thing would happen with mine if I were to slam on my back.
That's why I'm asking if the Camelbak Antidote mouthpiece fits inside the sleeve on a Dakine pack, because overall it did better than the others (the production version in the 2nd video- the one in the first video was a prototype so he later tried the final product to be fair).


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> That's fine, but for about the same price I can get a much stronger reservoir. The thing I personally don't like about the Hydrapack reservoir is the seal on top, which is prone to release easily with too much pressure on the reservoir.
> 
> Check out the videos here, in which this guy tests the main reservoir from each brand fr durability.
> We put 8 hydration systems through the Grinder | Military Times GearScout
> ...


Saw the link in your first post, but did not read through it all (let alone watch the videos). Just speaking from my personal experience.
My Hydrapak (although it feels a bit flimsy) is much tougher than my Camelbak. Never had any problems with leaks or similar - and I have taken a tumble down the side of good-size hill while biking, falling on my back several times in the process and the only leakage was a few drops from the mouthpiece.
My Camelbak is pretty much retired, I only use it when my Hydrapak is not available or for 'messy' contents.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you shouldn't be riding with a backpack at resorts unless you're accessing sidecountry or carrying camera gear to film very good riders.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> you shouldn't be riding with a backpack at resorts unless you're accessing sidecountry or carrying camera gear to film very good riders.


Yeah, you're right ShredLife. I wouldn't wear some bulgy pack just for the heck of it. That would look stupid.
That's why I'm getting the Heli pack- it's really low-profile. My problem is that later on in the day, I sometimes get either too hot or too cold, so I can carry a second base layer in the pack and switch out if I need to. I can also keep my bigger gloves in there if I want to switch for my pipe gloves in the park. Last season I did that but had to keep my regular gloves in my pockets, which was kind of uncomfortable. Now I don't have to worry about sweating or freezing my ass off!
It would also be nice to have a place to keep my camera, lock, mask and goggles, which I sometimes take of for a while. I like to stay hydrated and carry some food, too. Sure, the jacket has a shit load of pockets, but what I'm carrying adds up.

My friend has a Heli pack for the same reasons and people sometimes give him the wtf look and ask him why he's wearing it. Then he shows them the water hose they then compliment him and say it's a good idea. He never lets me keep any of my extra shit in there for the reasons I mentioned, because he doesn't want to be responsible if, for example, he falls on his back and breaks my goggles.

Until I saw for myself just how thin the Heli pack is, I used to have the same opinion as you about having the pack at a resort. Now I realize it's not really a bad idea. I have a legitimate reason, so I'm gonna go for it.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## NWskunkAPE (Oct 26, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> you shouldn't be riding with a backpack at resorts unless you're accessing sidecountry or carrying camera gear to film very good riders.


Dude negative thats all I ever see from you! D-bag guess should know by his played out avatar


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

What's wrong with Hydrapack? Is this some rumor you heard or first hand experience? Not sure what kind of reservoir you're talking about, but my Hydrapack I use for mountain biking has a plastic clip you slide over the top of the entire thing. I don't see how that is ever going to pop loose. I have taken many falls on my mountain bike which are arguably harder hits than snowboarding falls and I haven't had any issues. I think it is a fantastic pack and prefer it over the numerous Camelback packs I have used.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Tech420 said:


> What's wrong with Hydrapack? Is this some rumor you heard or first hand experience? Not sure what kind of reservoir you're talking about, but my Hydrapack I use for mountain biking has a plastic clip you slide over the top of the entire thing. I don't see how that is ever going to pop loose. I have taken many falls on my mountain bike which are arguably harder hits than snowboarding falls and I haven't had any issues. I think it is a fantastic pack and prefer it over the numerous Camelback packs I have used.


Watch the video here:
http://militarytimes.com/blogs/gears...h-the-grinder/

He tests all the main reservoirs from each brand. (The Camelbak Antidote is in a separate video because the initial test as a prototype.)


----------



## paul (Dec 5, 2012)

Tech420 said:


> What's wrong with Hydrapack? Is this some rumor you heard or first hand experience? Not sure what kind of reservoir you're talking about, but my Hydrapack I use for mountain biking has a plastic clip you slide over the top of the entire thing. I don't see how that is ever going to pop loose. I have taken many falls on my mountain bike which are arguably harder hits than snowboarding falls and I haven't had any issues. I think it is a fantastic pack and prefer it over the numerous Camelback packs I have used.



I have a hydrapack in my dakine helipack too and it works fine. I am not really worried about water leakage either as I've taken some spills on the bike and it's been fine. The only thing I can see is the possibility of the hose freezing up out on the slopes. I know my camelback water bottle does, causing ice to form in the mouth piece.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah, I was going to get the Hydrapak. It would definitely fit with the Dakine pack, but after seeing that test, I'd rather get something more durable.

I just got the 100oz Camelbak Antidote, and it's nice! It's pretty low-profile when filled, and doesn't have a slide seal at the top that could rupture with too much pressure.
Also, because it doesn't have a twist-to-open valve, it's easier to use with one hand. I haven't tried fitting it with the pack yet, but I also bought one of these straight valves with it in case the 90-degree standard valve doesn't fit in the hydro sleeve:









Looks like I'm good to go then. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## krankedmusic (Nov 15, 2012)

If you have not bought the bag yet check out the Camelbak Gambler. Looks like it could fit everything you need in a pack.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

krankedmusic said:


> If you have not bought the bag yet check out the Camelbak Gambler. Looks like it could fit everything you need in a pack.


Yeah I already got the Heli pack and the 100oz Antidote. It fits perfectly and hangs nicely on the loop at the top on the inside compartment. 
The standard mouthpiece does fit in the sleeve, but it's awkward to get out and put it back in, especially with my gloves on. I put the straight valve on and its really easy to use, although it does add a little bulk to the sleeve but it's not that noticeable so I don't mind.


----------

